# My Garage



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Just thought I would post up some pictures of my garage. Seen some cracking garages on here and picked up a few tips.

























And just beacuse the cars were getting a quick snowfoam some pictures


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG forget the garage it's great but the drive is more intresting for me M1 ? and Cooper S works ? and Clubman great i have e90 330d Sport and R56 Cooper S ready for a change but have loved the both of them, by the way great detailing space.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking collection mate.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> OMG forget the garage it's great but the drive is more intresting for me M1 ? and Cooper S works ? and Clubman great i have e90 330d Sport and R56 Cooper S ready for a change but have loved the both of them, by the way great detailing space.


Thanks Derek. Yehp a 1M, JCW and a Hampton. Thanks for the kind comments



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking collection mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Love it! Would love to have a garage like that! Can only just fit the car in mine let alone have anything else in there!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

M1 is mint! 

Love the wooden cabinets as well. Does your garage smell of rich mahogany? :lol:


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

OCDDetailer said:


> Love it! Would love to have a garage like that! Can only just fit the car in mine let alone have anything else in there!





WhichOne'sPink? said:


> M1 is mint!
> 
> Love the wooden cabinets as well. Does your garage smell of rich mahogany? :lol:


Thanks Guys. lol it maches the laminate floor and the carpetonly thing we are missing is a cooker


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice setup.

Fish


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Great set up and sum good cars too


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love the contents of ur drive


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice space and motors.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

great motors & love the triple foam shot 

Baz


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice garage and nice collection of motors.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

mmm 1M coupe!!!!


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks alot guys. I'll try get some more pictures up of the cars


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Niiiiice garage and cars


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome garage!!! And lovely motors too!


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks alot for the kind commets. Still in the process of tidying the garage and getting things more organised


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

nice one William


----------

